# Barbie Dream Hearse



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

Just the thing for undertaker Barbie:

http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/funny-dark-humor-photos-23.jpg


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What will they think of next??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's better than a Mary Kay cadillac


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

A girl can dream!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Shouldn't her dream hearse be pink.


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Shouldn't her dream hearse be pink.


Pink on the inside, see the blog at http://www.barbiedreamhearse.com/

It looks like it is being used as a limo service and the back has been converted to carry the much less living challenged than normal.

Found on LinkedIn: "The Barbie Dream Hearse is a fun alternative to your regular means of transportation. This 1992 Cadillac hearse has a flat-screen TV, DVD player, iPod hookup, and limo-style seating for up to 7 people.

What began as a simple play on words turned into a full-fledged business concept, serving Seattle area ladies (and self-confident gentlemen!) with a unique, avant-garde way to spend the night on the town."


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks cool. But it looks like the will be changing their name soon. If you read the page, Mattel is after them. Not a surprise.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep.... Trademarked... But it is hilarious!


----------

